# Estimated Value -1964 Original Goat



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)

So to keep it short, i found a goat in a barn. Its a beautiful 1964 GTO, but heres the catch; its all original. And its in great condition, considering where it is. There is no visible rust on the exterior of the car, other then a small spot the size of a dollar bill around the key whole on the driver side door. The interior is in fairly good condition. The Back seat has been removed, and is sitting on the roof of the car. The gauges are a little dusty, but they look great. The headliner is trashed and is falling out. But like i said, its all original. The car has not been touched in 20 years and just sat in the corner of this barn picking up saw dust from the work done in the barn.
However, it does have #'s matching drivetrain. The paint is beautiful under the dirt and dust and looks almost new in some spots.
Only 30000 original miles. 

No pictures for another day or two. Any help would be great. :seeya


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pictures will tell the story. A black, four speed tri-power car with a red interior will bring about three times the money that a Saddle Beige 4 barrel automatic car will. But even a "stripper" original first year GTO is highly sought after. Keep us posted. Sounds like a great find!


----------



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well your absolutely right there! Its gonna be a few days before i have pictures available, but it is a Black Tri-Power with the four speed (forgot to mention).

This is gonna be a slow post because im not sure when i will have pictures and more information, so im hoping everyone will be interested when i get around to the pictures. But needless to say, this car is truly amazing when you consider the circumstances..


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

A barn is certainly not a showroom, but it is a great place to store the treasure you've uncovered. What state did you find this 1964 GTO in? Also, if you have any history connected with the car. Looking forward to seeing the pictures when you have them.
I'm partial to 1964 through 1966 GTO's with 389 CID engines with 4 speed.


----------



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, considering the location, the car is in excellent condition. The paints a little dirty, however i am confident that the condition of the paint is saveable. There is a little metalwork that needs to be done (floorpans, interior, ect.) The valve covers are not on the car, Which is something i noticed last night so im praying that the engine isn't frozen. I don't have any history at the moment, other then it has been in a barn for 20+ years.

I have pictures, but i don't have access to them at the moment. They were taken at about 10pm last night, so they arnt the best. They should be up in the next day or 2.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That would be great if you could save the original paint. Not too many original-finish early GTO's around anymore. And, they're only original once. I too am partial to the early 389 stick cars. The true, distilled essence of MUSCLECAR.


----------



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats what im hoping for. I little bit of water and soap can go far. I just hope i don't uncover any holes, because that would be a tragedy.

As far as the engine goes, Im not sure about internal engine condition, since its been open for who knows how long. The block has oil in it, but it hasn't had any circulation and probably started to rust the oil pan (water in the oil from aging.) 

I've been thinking about it some more, and im thinking the transmission is in pretty decent shape. The clutch is stiff and there are no signs that it has ever leaked. The frame is fairly clean, although it has a tad bit of surface rust. Nothing flakey though. 

Im still negotiating with the owner. Im pretty sure i've gotten him to the point of selling. 

Should I look into getting the car appraised? Or should I just work on negotiating a price? I would hate to have it appraised and him find out its worth twice as much as he realizes, but at the same time, I want to make sure that im getting what i paid for.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Without knowing if the engine is seized/savable, it's hard to put an estimate on it. If it needs floor pans and interior, that can run into a lot of cash quickly too. Does the current owner have any info about the condition of the engine or any other drive train component ? Are the valve covers with the car or completely gone like they were sold/stolen ? Heck, put a battery in it and see if it turns over.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need to verify the engine number. Should be (I believe) a 76x code or a 78x. 76x is tripower/manual trans. 78x is 4bbl/manual trans. I would try and turn it over with a breaker bar and a socket on the crank bolt, or put it in 4th gear and try and push it. Without pics, it's hard to put a value on it. It could be worth as little as 2500.00, or as much as 10-12k, even more. What color is the interior, and is it pinstriped??


----------



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well here you go...

It IS a tri-power, #'s matching, and heres the best part... we changed the fluids, and put a battery on it, and the sucker fired right up. it ran rough, and we didn't run it for long in fear of hurting the carbs sucking rust up, but it ran. i'm about to upload pics in a few min.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

metalmonkey47 said:


> Well here you go...
> 
> It IS a tri-power, #'s matching, and heres the best part... we changed the fluids, and put a battery on it, and the sucker fired right up. it ran rough, and we didn't run it for long in fear of hurting the carbs sucking rust up, but it ran. I'm about to upload pics in a few min.


----------



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)

Now, before i get flamed for my picture taking skills, it was 10PM and i was tired as hell.

1st - The obvious.

2nd - One angle of the trunk/rear. If you look at the bottom of the trunk, you will see the condition of the paint under the dust. Which is impressive! 

3rd - TRIPOWER!

4th - It just looked neat. I had never seen a projector dome light before now. This shows the interior color too. The headliner is trashed and will be replaced.

5th - Another trunk angle.

6th - The dash and gauges are in tact, and I'm pretty confident that the seats can be saved, however the frames are going to have to be sandblasted. The original(I think) mats are great, just need a good cleaning.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a fun project for the right price but I would caution you about saving anything of the interior. I see LOTS of mold on everything and that can be difficult to eradicate. There are lots of cleaners that will remove it but not kill it and it will come back. Hopefully the floors haven't rusted badly and are savable. So, have you convinced the owner to sell it for a reasonable sum ?


----------



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's what i was thinking someone would say. lol 

Were still talking to a selling point. Hes a pretty big collector of old farm tractors, which i have access too, so i may be able to trade him a nice little tractor, and some cash for it. Still gotta get him details.

He gave me a pretty nice motorcycle though =] so im happy.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man oh man....what a find. Couple of things: it has a 1965 grab bar above the glove compartment. '64's don't come with those. It whould have just a GTO emblem on the dash above the glove compartment. It was a one year, odd sized, specific emblem. You have power steering, and othe optional reading lamp on the dome light. Nice. Also, it may have a rear reverb speaker....I see a switch on the dash. Are you sure it's a black car? Seeing the blue interior, it may be Nocturne Blue, which is a '64 only color and is a super dark, great looking blue-black color. It's also a coupe, with a post. Rarer than a hardtop, and the one preferred by the racers because of its strength and light weight. What you have is one lean and mean first year GTO, with all the goodies intact. It has the original fuel lines (always missing) air cleaners, and even the carb tags. Truly a great find. Congratulations!!! You made my day. BTW: BUY THAT CAR!


----------

